

Solution for comment rage? South Koreans 2nd graders sing the netiquette song - davidmurphy
http://www.gossipgamers.com/korean-kids-learn-online-manners-netiquette-song/

======
davidmurphy
By the way, this is part of a larger Frontline (PBS) episode on how our online
lives change the way we exist and think as human beings. While it's a little
over-serious, I recommend it.

View online at <http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/digitalnation/>

